# I Voted!



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry Mr. Obama it's time for a change and I am moving Forward. Go MITT... GOD SAVE AMERICA


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes sir !! I had this pollster chasing me though. Kinda scary......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You wanted to and you know it Tom !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

*[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* it! bones44, now I am going to have nightmares!...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am speechless !!! lmao


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

lol Tom..... You were only pretending to run.....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Yes sir !! I had this pollster chasing me though. Kinda scary......


 Jeez Bones, one minute you got her dressed up for Halloween and then!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Now that's the meaning of "Nightmare on Pennsylvania Avenue". I hope there's no children on here tonight, they won't sleep for a week. Could have been worse, Nancy Pelosi's head......now I've just scared myself..........


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for that "mental picture" Mike.....appreciate it!

I gotta go wash my eyes and try to find something to burn my brain just a bit !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You all are sick and twisted. No Nancy please!...........................


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm going to have nightmares tonight !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

We all will if we don't get a new prez!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

azpredator said:


> You all are sick and twisted.


Thanks for noticing !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Yes sir !! I had this pollster chasing me though. Kinda scary......


I just nearly threw up my donut and coffee!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## gentlemanJ (Oct 20, 2012)

Eeewwwww.... now we kno y Bill was steppn out. Mitt looked too sad this mournin. B ready for another bumpy road ahead fellas


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Plan for the worst, hope for the best. I for one hope none of the gloom and doom come to fruition.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thought this would get your attention and apparently it did ! BUAAAAAAHHHH Have a good days guys.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Well, now that I've barfed just a little bit, I can plainly see that she REALLY DOESN'T believe in concealed carry!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ROFLMAO !


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Bert! She aint no Miss America! Maybe Misses Clintorus.......ooorrrrr maybe this is that damned cougar, HoundDawgs been yapp'n bout!	http://www.predatort...__fromsearch__1 Oh man, I just vomitted, again!


----------

